# Larry Burkhead is the father



## hollyxann (Apr 10, 2007)

dannielynns daddy is:

*LARRY BIRKHEAD!!!*

*JUST ANNOUNCED ON FOX NEWS*


----------



## H1baby (Apr 10, 2007)

That Is Great News. Thanks For Posting. I Am At Work And Didn't Hear About It Yet.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh good! I was hoping it was his! Now hopefully he can get on with his life with his daughter and be left alone!


----------



## hollyxann (Apr 10, 2007)

i knew it was gonna be him. it really wasnt a shocker but now this can be overwith.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 10, 2007)

No sh*&amp;!! :silly:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Are there people out there that are actually surprised by that news??


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm a dork b/c I kept refreshing the news pages until they finally said it was Larry. It looks like Virgie, Anna's mom, is now going to fight for custody.


----------



## Saja (Apr 10, 2007)

We will see if this is the end......I expect many more twists and turns


----------



## LisaM07 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not surprised! Im so happy for Larry.. not too fond of Howard.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 10, 2007)

Her mom is a loser! These people make me sick! The only reason she's interested in that baby is because she wants her money. I hope Larry and his lawyers tear her up!


----------



## hollyxann (Apr 10, 2007)

virgie doesnt stand a chance. it was proven so many times that anna couldnt stand her mother. theyd be dumb to give her custody. and youre right she just wants the money.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 10, 2007)

I just saw it online. Im so happy hes the dad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 10, 2007)

and i hate it. he walked out of the courtroom like he won a football game or something. i feel bad for H. Stearn. he raised that kid watched 2 people that were really close to him die and now their taking the kid away? see i didnt like Stearn cuz i thought he was the cause of all of anna's problems but to raise a kid and have her taken away kills. if he cant have rights to the kid ill put my life on it that he's next on the list to "die of natural causes" burkhead is walking around giving thumbs up to cameras and stearn is inside the courtroom balling his eyes out. money might have been behind it but you know no matter what stearn loves that kid and burkhead only see's dollar signs. i feel bad for the kid . . . .


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 10, 2007)

i think stearn diserves the kid. he raised her. hes gonna be torn once she's gone. here comes another "died of natural causes" case.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 10, 2007)

ditto


----------



## msctp (Apr 10, 2007)

I knew Birkhead was the father. The baby looks just like him to me. How come she denied that it was his? Was it because she was with Stern and they were suppose to get married?


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, I kind of didn't see that coming! I at least figured it wouldn't be zsa zsa gabor's husband, that was kind of unlikely. I guess Larry Birkhead is getting PAID now, huh?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I think Stern had kept the baby because he wanted the money that came with her.

I'm actually glad Larry Birkhead is the father. I think it's for the best...


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

Im probably the only one on the planet that is disappointed. I was so hoping Howard was the father. :frown:

Vergie is going to fight for custody and I dont think thats right, her bio father should have her even though im upset as to who it is.


----------



## vickih (Apr 10, 2007)

i have to disagree. if he was so sure that he (howard) was the father why didn't they just submit to a DNA earlier on when the baby was born? it's called greed, that's why.

burkhead from the start was adamant that she was his daughter and fought for her, even before anna nicole smith died.

they were selfish and money grubbing people. she deserves to go to her father. let's just hope that the pychotic mother of anna's doesn't have any claims to this kid.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't feel bad for Stern at all! He had the baby for 2 months, yeah, but she was being kept from her real father. If I was Larry, I'd be giving thumbs up too! Larry went through a lot of crap and he never gave up!


----------



## Geek (Apr 10, 2007)

they lie.

stern isn't the father, I am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## luxotika (Apr 10, 2007)

I am glad that it was Larry.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 10, 2007)

naughty naughty naughty:moa:


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 10, 2007)

Tony you are so funny!

Well I'm glad it's settled and we all know for sure.

I hope that it's not a messy fight for Larry Burkhead to get full custody.

Personaly, I think H Stern is a big slime ball and I'm happy he isn't the father.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 10, 2007)

well we all knew it was going to be Larry..........they tried screwed him royally by having him sign that "shut up" contract..........not fair.........the baby deserves to be with it's real father and Larry has the right to his baby!!!


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 10, 2007)

Did anyone ever notice that Howard always called Danielynne by her name... he never said "My Daughter"


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, so now they have to do another paternity test? :glasses:


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 10, 2007)

I am just glad it is settled and the baby is with her real father. So what if he celebrated. He was telling people all along that she was his daughter. I believe it was more a sigh of relief as to why he was so happy. Now he can move on and begin to finally bond with HIS daughter. He was not in the wrong, Anna was.


----------



## han (Apr 10, 2007)

im happy for larry and sad for howard i do belive he really cared for anna and the baby and i know he is heart broken, but i do think the baby needs to be with her father, i just hope the grandmother that is the one who is only seeing $$$$ doesnt get custody.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 10, 2007)

im so glade this whole thing is over. now we can acutally get back to "real" news, like if jen anastin and vince vahgn are still dating.

what is the world coming to?


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 10, 2007)

I still think Howard is a murderer and a scumbag. I knew the baby wasn't his. Thank God the test proved it now - or the baby could be next.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2007)

I couldn't have said it better myself!!!! Well said!!!!:clap

ROLFLMAO....you're not right.....ROLFLMAO:add_wegbrech:. Might as well get tested everyone else was claiming to be the babies daddy.


----------



## Trisha. (Apr 10, 2007)

I knew Larry was the father. I still think that Howard was just after the money.


----------



## cml (Apr 10, 2007)

I think we all knew that Howard K. Stern was not the father. If anyone 

is after the money it's the Gramma,Vergie Arthur, you can actually see $$$ in her eyes. I hope she doesn't get any custody rights! I'm actually happy for Larry!!!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 10, 2007)

LMAO :add_wegbrech:


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2007)

It was so obvious. Baby looks exactly like him.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, so can we please let the woman rest in peace already!


----------



## Geek (Apr 11, 2007)

I have my DNA sample sitting right here LOL!


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 11, 2007)

EEWWW!! LOL


----------



## ivette (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm glad larry's the father. i knew he was too. the baby definetly looks like him.

the reason why ANS went to the bahamas to have the baby was because

she was trying to keep from getting served with a paternity suit by LB. the bahamian laws are constructed in such a way that they favor the mother's

rights over the father's. she was trying to prevent him (Lb) from asserting his

parental rights as the biological father imo.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2007)

yay i hope its over.


----------



## ivette (Apr 11, 2007)

i knew all along that LB was the father


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright Tony, just what body fluid do you have sitting beside you?


----------



## han (Apr 11, 2007)

i feel the same way i was hopeing howard was but glad that at least its larrys and not the other 6397264 other dudes claiming to be the father. and i hope vergie quietly goes away


----------



## Colorlicious (Apr 11, 2007)

:iagree: Burkhead been fighting for this paternity test way before anna died, so yea!


----------



## Geek (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL! uhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

saliva? lol haha


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm sooo glad this is over, more time to focus on real news...at least until the next celebrity drama unfolds


----------



## Kathy (Apr 11, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 11, 2007)

i still think howard should have something to say. larry would have fought alot harder if he really wanted the baby. well its over. and im kinda sad. i just hope that kid doesnt have to go through more bullsh*t

tony i worry about you lol!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sooo happy LARRY B is the Father and NOT HOWARD S, EWW he is like crepy looking .


----------



## .:So_in_love:. (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm glad its Larry too, theres something really fishy about Stern........especially after seeing the "clown" video


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 11, 2007)

part of me wanted the baby to be the test tube baby (you know - anna's dead rich husband's, then the baby would be set for life!). Oh well, I'm glad they figured out the biological father.

he is so creepy.


----------



## melyxo (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree that their is something creepy out howard.... and dannielyn? is so cute!


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not surprised. She looks just like him!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 21, 2007)

ditto! i wasn't surprised.


----------



## han (Apr 24, 2007)

why is vergie still fighting? can someone please give her 9 drugs and her and anna cant fight this out else where


----------



## hollyxann (Apr 24, 2007)

virgies just in it for the publicity and money. and we all know anna hated her mother so im pretty sure the last thing she'd want is virgie to have her baby.


----------

